# Sad News



## ahrobertspony (Jan 27, 2012)

Kim Dees, Thorn Creek Stables (Moderns, Modern Pleasure, ASPR & Hackneys) passed away. Initial info on arrangements for Kim may be found

http://www.societypo...asses-away.html

Society Pony Online is working on a full obituary for Kim, whose history with society ponies and the American Shetland Pony Club extends back to the late 1960s.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 27, 2012)

So very sorry that my good friend and pony competitor - Kim has left us for pastures of ponies in heaven. I will miss her dearly.


----------



## ahrobertspony (Jan 28, 2012)

ahrobertspony said:


> Kim Dees, Thorn Creek Stables (Moderns, Modern Pleasure, ASPR & Hackneys) passed away.
> 
> http://www.societypo...asses-away.html


A full obituary for Kim is now up on Society Pony Online. Do you know what history Kim made at the ASPC Congress many years ago? You can find out more by reading the obituary.

Visitation and funeral arrangements are at the bottom of the obituary. Jon Dees also wanted to alert the pony community that an additional memorial for Kim will take place in northwest Indiana on Feb 2. More info to follow.


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 28, 2012)

*Sending our thoughts and prayers to Jon and their family during this difficult time... *


----------



## Leeana (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh how sad...2012 has brought a lot of loss to the american shetland pony industry


----------

